# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  dziwne zgrubienie pod dolna powieką lewego oka

## raflam

Witam
od kilku dni mam dziwne zgrubienie pod powieką lewego oka załączam fotki

dodam tylko iz to mnie nie boli jedynie co odczuwam lekki dyskomfort. i ciut tak jakby ciągło mnie do węzłu chłonnego podżuchwowego czasami również do zatok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gradówka. Antybiotyk + sterydy i może się rozejdzie sama. Jak nie, to do wycięcia.

----------


## Stylion_pl

Nie sądze aby to było od zatok,ale dla pewności powinieneś jak najszybciej zgłosić się do lekarza,nigdy wczesniej nie widziałam takiego zgrubienia i przypadku wiec nie ma na co czekać.

----------


## marcind87

witam.Mam taka sama kroste jak Pan.Czy juz Pan sie wyleczył i co to takiego,prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie to samo, tyle że w kąciku oka. Okulistka stwierdziła że to gradówka, zapisała maść aplikowaną do worka spojówkowego. Powiedziała że powinno samo pęknąć, ale jeśli tak się nie stanie w ciągu tygodnia będzie konieczny zabieg usunięcia tej gradówki.

----------


## Optilux_pl

Usunięcie to już ostateczny etap o ile przepisana maść nie pomoże,tutaj również wnioskuję,iż może być to gradówka i musisz udać się do okulisty po odpowiednią maść. Czy oprócz wyżej wymienionych objawów,nie zauważyłeś czegoś co mogłoby niepokoić? Np nadmierne łzawienie,krwawienie z oka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

czy ktoś orientuje się co stosować, gdy gradówka pęknie? Mąż dostał krople z antybiotykiem i steryd.
Jeszcze jedno pytanie, czy to normalne, że przy pęknięciu oko bardzo krwawiło?
Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź

----------

